# Ideas for 4H meetings



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

So this is my 2nd year as a dairy goat leader. Last year was just my son but this year we have 4 new members yay!
We have 4 meetings left before fair. I was just wondering if anyone had any fun educational ideas for meetings? Or if you had to teach one thing about goats what would it be?:kidblack::thinking:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I've read a few different posts with great ideas on them, if you scroll to the bottom there should be threads with lots of ideas too!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Well - I'll give you a few ideas from our previous years....
* How to set up and show your goat - everyone brought theirs and practiced
* Clipping seminar - we had about 6 members bring their goats - 2 weeks prefair
* Name the goat parts
* Showmanship practice and questions
* Making stuff with goatmilk - we did a quick cheese demo and tasting
* Conformation evaluation - what to look for in your goat
* Fair rules - disqualification issues, proper dress, being an ambassador for your club and your project. Project deadlines, things to know.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We normally have a nutrition one. We have the nutritionist from the feed mill come and talk and answer questions. That's a good one for the first or second meeting so people can change feed or learn how to feed.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

These are great ideas thanks! Currently at each meeting we work on body parts, showmanship questions, and showmanship with my goats. I like the cooking idea and maybe bringing someone in to talk about nutrition. We are going to do a field trip to my friend's facility who is a multiple national champion breeder. They will love it I'm sure. I think I need to add hoof trimming, vaccinating, and giving medications as well. These kids are all first time goat owners and most only know the very basics. I'll search the forum for more ideas too.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm going to a local seminar in February where we'll be doing soap making and demonstrations on drawing blood, hoof trimming, giving shots, and disbudding.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pack goat members like to do demonstrations and education. If you contacted NAPgA they could connect you with a goat packer in your area.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Pack goat members like to do demonstrations and education. If you contacted NAPgA they could connect you with a goat packer in your area.


That is a great idea! I have always been interested in that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok definitely don't want to hijack this thread, but I was planning to post about something similar!

I just recently did certification to become a 4-H Parent Volunteer for Livestock Club - we don't have a goat club, everything is together. My kids are basically the only ones who show goats, some do cattle, sheep, but majority do the country ham project.

We never have meetings on goats. It's always cattle, sheep or swine, and goats get mixed in once in a while. We REALLY need to have a meeting about goats. I'm just not sure where to start. I sure wish we had someone on a professional level that would come in and talk about goats. 
I know next fall, I'd love to do a meeting that involves ultrasounding pregnant does, and talking about breeding, kidding, and different uses for the offspring, milking does after freshening if you raise dairy goats, etc. Couldn't get that put together early enough this year, and now our does are starting to kid.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See I'm KINDA in the same position, just our 4h club is full of stay at home moms that can have their meetings at 4 and we can't do it because it takes so long to feed so my kids will be independent. I just figure I'll just teach my kids as I find good information on whatever they want to do, which we are starting with chickens to sell and showing a doe or two


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

My daughter has shown 4H goats for 4 years and we have a small goat group at our fair. She is now the person with the most experience. We are part of a club that does both static exhibits and animals. She brings a baby goat to an early meeting to go over goat care and setting up/showing. She also uses it as a petting session for the clover kids. She loans her babies out to clover kids (even town kids) that want to try to show a goat. We have at least four "goat practices" at our house with the clover kids. We have them watch a videotaped goat show, practice walking goats, help wash goats, try their hand at milking goats, and let them try goat milk and cheese. They walk their goat at every meeting and we do the other things a few at a time until they do them all.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

How about hand milking race. Fastest time getting 8 ounces in a paper cup


----------

